# Diamond's new accesory line



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I recently got to look at the new Ultra-lite series of products being made by diamond. I was very surprised at what I found considering these are part of their new "Economy Line"


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

A superb review Ike.(as always).:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks


----------

